# Camera disabled & error message



## Pleasehelpsoon (Feb 14, 2017)

Suddenly, can't take photos with android. Msg on screen," Camera error. Unable to connect to camera. Camera has been disabled because of security policies or is being used by other apps."

I have no idea what this means, in practical terms! No idea how to fix. Wanted to take Valentine's Day pics. That's today. Would appreciate a solution. Thank you.


----------

